# Because of Gout, I want to try to make non cured bacon. is this possible?



## alex g (Aug 28, 2013)

I have gout. I know I cannot have bacon, but love it oh so much! I was wondering if there is a way to make it without curing it? Or am I doomed to a life without it? Just asking because I have been informed that I cannot have cured meats, I love sausage, bacon, pepperoni, salami all of them cured meats!! Please anybody help me!! Any suggestions that are helpful and not stupid will be appreciated.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 28, 2013)

Alex, morning and welcome to the forum....   

I'm not sure the bacon exclusion is necessary....   If you search nitrates in vegetables, there are several, if not many, that have 100 times the nitrates that properly cured bacon has.... (commercial bacon has no nitrate, only nitrite added)

_According to the University of Missouri, radishes contain more nitrates than any other vegetable. Typical radishes that you buy at the grocery store contain approximately 0.4 to 1.5 percent nitrates. That is 1.8 to 6.8g of nitrates per pound of radishes. This is significantly more than the 0.1g of nitrates the typical American consumes each day._

*You might try the old home remedy = canned tart pie cherries....not the pie filling, just the tart cherries. 20 per day. It really does work!*

or

*One of our members has found "black cherry concentrate" relieves symptoms....   If I remember correctly.....   Hopefully someone will correct me if I screwed up...*

Please take a moment and stop into " [color= rgb(146, 144, 139)]/[/color]*[color= rgb(128, 0, 0)]Roll Call[/color]*[color= rgb(146, 144, 139)]/[/color]   " and introduce yourself and get a proper welcome from our members.... Also, if you would note your location in your profile, it will help in the future when answering questions about smokin'...   elevation, humidity etc....    

We're glad you stopped in and joined our group...    Enjoy the long smokey ride....     Dave


----------



## boykjo (Aug 28, 2013)

First off welcome to SMF Alex and were glad to have you aboard. I have been a gout sufferer for about the last twenty years and the older I got the worse and more frequent the attacks came. If I'm not mistaken "they" say to stay away from red meat. Never heard of staying away from cured meats like bacon..........Well anyway...... I was miserable not long ago having attacks one after another and now for the past 2 yrs have been gout free. The medications the doctors were giving me I believe were causing me to have frequent gout attacks trying to keep my acid levels down.... So when when my acid level was low and i would eat or drink something I would have a spike in my acid level and my body would react to the spike and cause me to have a gout attack. I suffered gout attacks even when my acid levels were normal taking alopurinole. Another member here BIG TWIG posted on another thread about cherry concentrate pills and I took his advice. Here is the thread and take a look at post # 12.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/130249/thanksgiving-smoke-for-a-guest-with-gout

I have stopped taking the prescription medications and have been taking the cherry concentrate pills and have been gout free for almost 2 yrs... I don't take them every day but if I feel something like a soreness I start taking them heavily and it goes away and life goes on...... I'm not a doctor or telling you to stop your treatment but this is my story I am sharing with you. I know what its like to suffer from gout and its miserable........

How about swinging over to roll call and introduce yourself so we can give you a proper welcome and don't forget to fill out your profile

Happy smoking

Joe......


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 28, 2013)

Without very special equipment & knowledge, you can't make bacon without cure.

Without cure, you would just have salted pork, and if you fail to get it through the danger zone in 4 hours, it could be unsafe to eat.

Just my 2 Piasters.

Bear


----------

